# Quoted for a Custom Tank - opinions wanted



## hempmilk (Apr 13, 2012)

*Disclaimer: I am sharing this information for the sake of transparency and comparative analysis - what this forum is good for. I'm sure Atlas won't mind as this information can be made available with the drop of an e-mail by practically anybody.*

I'm looking to set up my first reef and I was quoted this from Atlas Tank Works.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

36x18x21 Rimless
½" glass with starphire front and sides
Internal overflow with 2x1.5" drains 
Drilled for 1x1" return
Crate for LTL shipping
Total - $1000

To add the one piece glass Eurobrace, add $175

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

I know I'm not in this hobby to pinch up pennies but I wasn't expecting it to be this much. Just wanted to get a general feel from the more experienced people out there, maybe this is the average price out there in the GTA or maybe this is really good quality. I'd also like to know how it compares to the competition out there as well with quality in consideration.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

why not get this one from AI?

36" x 18" x 18" rimless starphire tank for $270

http://www.aquainspiration.com/nproductdetail.asp?PIN=AT&PNAME=AI&PSIZE=CB904545&PTYPE=Starfire

As for drilling, you can ask some experienced GTAA members such as "50seven" or goto NAFB (North American Fish Breeder) to drill a hole for you ($25 per hole)


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

I almost bought a tank from them, if it wasn't for a new and perfect sized miracles tank showing up on here for sale I would have ordered one from them. 
If we move and I decide to set up another tank I will be going with them.
I am very happy with the miracles tank I have though.

Best advice I can give is check around and email other places if you find the price too high.


----------



## hempmilk (Apr 13, 2012)

bigfishy said:


> why not get this one from AI?
> 
> 36" x 18" x 18" rimless starphire tank for $270
> 
> ...


Yeah, I just might go this route if all else fails. My only concern is that the 18" height wouldn't be ideal for a deep sand bed and the 20" depth x height may be a little difficult to find a sump-accommodating stand for.



damsel_den said:


> I almost bought a tank from them, if it wasn't for a new and perfect sized miracles tank showing up on here for sale I would have ordered one from them.
> If we move and I decide to set up another tank I will be going with them.
> I am very happy with the miracles tank I have though.
> 
> Best advice I can give is check around and email other places if you find the price too high.


Thanks, glad to hear your Miracles tank is doing you well. Hopefully I'll get lucky like you did here but I'm not counting on it.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

can you please explain why do you need 2x1.5" drains in one overflow box and why you need 2 drains for 60G tank. If it was your idea, I suggest talk to the guys there what you really need.

In my personal opinion, starphire is waste of money for SW tank and for sure waste of money when you planning to have DBS

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## hempmilk (Apr 13, 2012)

sig said:


> can you please explain why do you need 2x1.5" drains in one overflow box and why you need 2 drains for 60G tank. If it was your idea, I suggest talk to the guys there what you really need.
> 
> In my personal opinion, starphire is waste of money for SW tank and for sure waste of money when you planning to have DBS


Those extras (2x drains & starphires) were added on without my request, I just asked for a 36x18x21 rimless tank with an overflow in the middle. Perhaps that's the standard for all tanks built at Atlas, however I couldn't speak for them, although they have 'spoken' for me.

I would consider starphires depending on the cost.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Starphire glass can significantly add to the cost - about $20/swift of star fire glass. 

Also, the location to location shipping and the crating can be an extra cost too - probably around $100?

Aside from that how much were you expecting it to cost? Custom tanks are expensive even without the bells and whistles.


----------



## hempmilk (Apr 13, 2012)

ameekplec. said:


> Starphire glass can significantly add to the cost - about $20/swift of star fire glass.
> 
> Also, the location to location shipping and the crating can be an extra cost too - probably around $100?
> 
> Aside from that how much were you expecting it to cost? Custom tanks are expensive even without the bells and whistles.


I knew that starphire glass would increase the cost, about a 35~% increase in an example I've seen online. I don't think the actual shipping cost was included, but rather the crate used for the shipping.

I also knew that custom tanks were expensive, but if those who's gotten custom tanks done before vouch that this is the going rate - I don't doubt you, I just want to know if this is among the competitive rates. I obviously wasn't expecting a 4 digit figure for a 57G tank.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

First, I disagree with Sig. I would always go starfire on a saltwater tank! My tank still amazes me with the clarity. The glass honestly doesn't look like its there!

Agree with the height. I too have a DSB, at 6". My tank is 30" high to give the fish swimming space.

Its the dimensions that are getting you. Materials are costed by the square foot.

To give you an idea regarding costs. My custom corner was less than double your quote. 36x36x30. With a weird diamond shape, not perfect cube. I have 3 sides starfire, and 3/4" thick glass! Built by miracles, through ORG.

Pay forthe one piece euro, that will look sweet, and you wont be upset about it.



Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hempmilk (Apr 13, 2012)

J_T said:


> First, I disagree with Sig. I would always go starfire on a saltwater tank! My tank still amazes me with the clarity. The glass honestly doesn't look like its there!
> 
> Agree with the height. I too have a DSB, at 6". My tank is 30" high to give the fish swimming space.
> 
> ...


Thanks JT, this is that practical input that I was looking for. I'm aiming for a 4" DSB so I'd definitely like some room for the open swimmers.

For starphire panels, I've never dealt with them personally before but I am intrigued enough to go ahead if the overall cost doesn't move up too drastically in comparison to having regular glass. Some people can justify paying for certain things and some can't I guess, and that's applicable in the topic itself.

I keep hearing good things about Miracles, I think I will check them out and figure out what I'm going to do. In the worst case scenario I will get a biocube but I'm trying not to go that way if at all possible.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Guys, maybe i can give some insight to this thread. Besides owning my retail store Advanced Reef Aquatics, im also a partner in Atlas Tanks. The cost of each tank has several factors that equal the final price, We spend a great deal of time over our competitors to ensure our panels are perfect fit, our silicone is trimmed and panel re spots are refilled and trimmed not once but twice, We send back any panel not cut to our specs. The euro is another story as its a 3 stage process, its very expensive to produce but the final look is without compare, We really to try to achieve a perfect tank. This does come with a very high labour cost and a smaller tank has just about the same amount of time as one of our larger tanks that go out the door, albeit not everyone will be a customer as it depends what you can live with, go out and see other tanks from competitors, touch, run your hands along the seems, See if you like traditional 4 piece euro brace. There are many flaws that people may not see and if they do they are acceptable, on the other hand there are folks who wont accept them and will come to us for a tank. I would invite you to get some quote from A.E.G and other large American builders and it will show pricing is same or lower. There are cheaper out there, but as stated, have a look at the tanks. Another option is a production run tank such as Perfecto, which can give you a decent tank with a lower cost as well. Thanks
Flavio


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Have to agree with Flavio and wish I had that kind of advice when I had my tank custom built. Yes, go for the Starphire glass on viewing panels, but pay attention to the little details like the seams, overflow box design etc.. Once you see a real quality built tank, you will understand what you are paying extra for.


----------



## hempmilk (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks Flavio and Fury, I appreciate your inputs.

So it looks like Atlas is pretty much the top notch stuff as far as custom aquariums go, I'm thinking that it might not even make any sense for me to go custom for this 57G project if a larger tank doesn't cost _that_ much more in terms of labour+time charges. I do have a 120G project coming up after so I will consider the service then, for now I will probably just go the AI route or try to track down the RR Oceanic Illuminata that seems to have discontinued...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

hempmilk said:


> Those extras (2x drains & starphires) were added on without my request, I just asked for a 36x18x21 rimless tank with an overflow in the middle. Perhaps that's the standard for all tanks built at Atlas, however I couldn't speak for them, although they have 'spoken' for me.
> 
> I would consider starphires depending on the cost.




What is it. you are asking for Toyota and they sell you Mercedes 

I think there is misunderstanding between you and Atlas

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## hempmilk (Apr 13, 2012)

sig said:


> What is it. you are asking for Toyota and they sell you Mercedes
> 
> I think there is misunderstanding between you and Atlas


Haha I don't know what to tell you Sig,

"L 36 x W 18 x H 21 reef ready with built in overflow in the middle, either rimless or eurobraced" is literally what I wrote.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Sig, why do you think starphire is a waste of money for SW?


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

hempmilk said:


> Thanks JT, this is that practical input that I was looking for. I'm aiming for a 4" DSB so I'd definitely like some room for the open swimmers.
> 
> For starphire panels, I've never dealt with them personally before but I am intrigued enough to go ahead if the overall cost doesn't move up too drastically in comparison to having regular glass. Some people can justify paying for certain things and some can't I guess, and that's applicable in the topic itself.
> 
> I keep hearing good things about Miracles, I think I will check them out and figure out what I'm going to do. In the worst case scenario I will get a biocube but I'm trying not to go that way if at all possible.


Just a few points to add here. Two 1.5" holes are included in our overflows for this reason, most people use a version of the "herbie" or "bean animal" overflow. This requires an emergency drain in the event the full siphon drain is clogged. If you were to use a smaller diameter emergency drain it could potentially plug before you even notice its in use or might not handle the amount of water needed, this is a safety measure to prevent the above noted situations. As for starphire if you have the funds do it you won't regret it, if funds are tight it can be live without. For photo taking it can't be beat. Our Atlas tanks sit somewhere much above miracles and just under Elos for build quality.


----------



## hempmilk (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks Reddogg, I appreciate your PM as well.


----------

